# Nice bit of film



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Driving down a winding road in the French Pyrenees

link


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

So is that doable ? in a 7m motor home with a fantastic turning circle


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Great and it is my ambition to do the Pyrenees. 

I would have been in 2nd gear all the way down - there was too much gravel on the road to use the brakes - or am I a wimp?

Also I would have stopped to look at the view - but where?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It was done in a Clio according to the description, not by me, but you could pull over anywhere to take pictures if the traffic is like that all the time, and the road looks easier and much wider then a the Applecross road, so I'd not be worried about doing it.

Bealach na ba in VW camper

Note large truck around 11 minutes, so no more excuses for not going now :lol: :lol: we first went up in a L reg Autohomes Explorer 2.4 VW powered, no turbo, not that was interesting, but we've seen some right piles of crap make it up there the hard way.

Don't forget to give way to traffic coming uphill


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

"..... and a new set of brake pads please!"


Alan


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Loved it, exact location? would love to do this next year- but on the scooter not the MH , too chicken.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah BUT...............Where from, where to..................detail, detail, detail :roll: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It was done in a Clio according to the description, not by me, but you could pull over anywhere to take pictures if the traffic is like that all the time, and the road looks easier and much wider then a the Applecross road, so I'd not be worried about doing it.
> 
> Bealach na ba in VW camper
> 
> ...


Kev

I wished I had seen your clip for Bealach Na Ba before we went the long way round to Applecross in 2013, which was a pain in the A***.

I would not have thought twice about taking the Arto over there. Are the warning signs just to keep down the level of traffic, I wonder?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Loved it, exact location? would love to do this next year- but on the scooter not the MH , too chicken.


Bok Bok, get out there and do it.

Sorry for long URL, it wouldn't do the link :roll:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/Strathcarron,+Highland,+UK/Applecross,+Highland,+UK/@57.4231074,-5.7095631,7411m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x488e629af8cbec0f:0xa2539019e77da5cd!2m2!1d-5.428393!2d57.424497!1m5!1m1!1s0x488e810ba82c3f4d:0x9e1276b3016162ed!2m2!1d-5.814961!2d57.4325!3e0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Yeah BUT...............Where from, where to..................detail, detail, detail :roll:
> 
> tony


Lazy git, use Google like everyone else :roll: :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah BUT...............Where from, where to..................detail, detail, detail :roll:
> ...


How do you google a clip of a road in the Pyrenees?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

don't fret mate............Kev's a seer...........knows it all :roll: :roll: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > GEMMY said:
> ...


The same way as I did Bealach na ba I suppose, I shall use my Seer powers to help you, but I thought you meant Bealach na ba, :roll: which is why I posted it, the problem with the other is no location so a bit of detective work looking at the roads in that area in Google earth.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

That's in the Pyrenees then :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > GEMMY said:
> ...


The same way as I did Bealach na ba I suppose, I shall use my Seer powers to help you, but I thought you meant Bealach na ba, :roll: which is why I posted it, the problem with the other is no location so a bit of detective work looking at the roads in that area in Google earth.

These look the most likely so far:-


----------



## Steve60 (Sep 24, 2014)

It's neither the Tourmalet nor the Aspin (as in your maps) - those are both fairly major through routes and there would be 100+ cyclists on the roads.
You need to look for much more minor roads than those, dead ends I'd suggest.

It looks something like the climb up to the footpath to the Spanish border above Garvanie, but perhaps not quite.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Iv'e only been over that way once on a BMW, back in 89, but we went up somewhere near Lourdes, not sure whch road.

Perhaps someone who knows the area would figure it out, although I have asked the poster of the French clip.


----------

